# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  التماستون میکنم بهم کمک کنید دارم از افسرگی میمیرم... التماس میکنم

## hamidshams

سلام نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم یه بچه روستاییم امسال کنکور دومم هست چندین ماهه همش میخوام درس بخونم اما نمیشه یا اگرم بشه نمیتونم دوم بیارم شدیدا افسرده شدم و میترسم دیگه برام شده یه مشکل بزرگ شبا تو خواب حرف میزنم ... کل زندگیم داغون شده نمیدونم واقعا باید چیکار کنم باید چجوری بخونم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم که یه رتبه در ح پرستاری دولتی بیارم ... هر روز میام دوازده ساعت برنامه ریزی میکنم اما به زور دو ساعت اول رو میخونم و نمیتونم ادامه بدم... کاملا تمرکزم به هم ریخته .... یکی بهم بگه چیکار کنم خودم مغزم هنگه ... یکی بگه چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم تو این چهار ماه بتونم یه پرستاری دولتی بیارم خودمو نجات بدم برنامه پیشنهادیتون چیه .... خواهش میکنم جواب بدید واقعا شرمندم بابت زدن این تاپیک

----------


## _fatemeh_

ببینید برای شروع اصلا خودتون رو درگیر ساعت مطالعه نکنید یه حجمی رو مشخص کنید و اون رو طول روز بخونید سعی کنید که تموم بشه و اگه زیاد از نت و شبکه‌های اجتماعی استفاده میکنید قطع کنید 
برای شروع نباید انتظار 12ساعت داشته باشید هرچقدر که تونستین بخونین و هرروز افزایش بدین البته 2ساعت خیلی کمه و بیشتر از اینا هم میتونید بخونید 
رابطه تون با خدا رو بهتر کنید. هدفتون رو دوست داشته باشید تا بتونید براش از همه چیزتون بگذرید. 
اگه فکر میکینین که مشکلتون خیلی حاده به نظرم یه  مشاوره برین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeed211

سلام داداش
خسته نباشی
از این درگیری های ذهنی و بهم ریختن تمرکز تو سال کنکور هست برا همه
اما ب نظرم مهم ترین دلیل این عدم تمرکز شما
نارضایتی شما از خودتونه
تا وقتی بگی نمیشه 
معلومه نمیشه
شما لحن نمیتونم و نمیشه رو انقد محکم گفتی ک  ادم سست میشه
اولین چیز این واژه رو کنار بذار
از روزی شش ساعت شروع کن
سه تا دو ساعت
به خودت قول بده ک تا دو ساعت تموم نشده از پشت کتاب بلند نشی
یکم ک درس بخونی
این دم تمرکز هم فراموش میشه

موفق باشی

----------


## hamidshams

سلام دوستان ممنوم از نظراتون لطفا کسایی که تجربه دارن از برنامه پیشنهادیشون بگن من پایه ی ضعیفی دارم هدفمم رتبه ی حدودا ده هزار منطقه سه هست ... ممنونم از همه نظرات ... دعا کنید برام

----------


## tear_goddess

دوست عزیز سلام 
طبیعیه استارت و نمیشه  با 12 ساعت زد 
دلیل عدم تمرکزتون چی میتونه باشه ب نظر خودتون؟ 
اگه دو ساعت نمیتونید یک ساعت یک ساعت پر کنید برنامه رو بینش 10 مین استراحت بدین من مهر ک تو حال درس نبودم یک ساعت میخوندم ربع ساعت استراحت میکردم بعدش کردم 2 ساعت ربع ساعت ...
تنوع مطالعه رو زیاد کنید ک خسته نشید 
اول صبح با درسی شروع کنید ک دوسش دارید ( من با ریاضی شروع میکنم ) 
لازمم نیس هر کدوم از اون یک ساعت و اختصاص بدین ب ی درس ! اگه میبینید مبحث زیادیه و دوسش دارید مثلا دو تا یک ساعت براش وقت برارید مثلا 8 تا 9 ریاضی مشتق 
9:15 تا 10:15 ریاضی مشتق 
10:30 تا 11:30 دین و زندگی چهارم 
12 تا 1 زیست شناسی پایه 
تا اینجا شد 4 ساعت ب راحتی ^_^ 
برای عصر و شب هم یه چهار ساعت بزارید 
راه میوفتین 
دوستان درست میگن عاشق هدفتون باشید 
من فک میکردم پزشکی دوس دارم و خیلی خودم و میکشتم مث بقیه درس بخونم اما نمیشد 
بعدش فهمیدم هدفم یه چیز دیگه س و دارم براش تلاش میکنم  :Yahoo (1):  
موفق باشید

----------


## hamidshams

دوستان دلیل این که دوازده ساعت برنامه میریزم اینه که میترسم وقت کم بیارم حس میکنم چهار ماه خیلی کمه

----------


## shima1996

سلام

حتماً این مطلب رو تا آخرش بخونید و نظرتون رو راجع بهش بدین…منتظریم…

ای بابا درس خوندن مال پولداراست… من حس درس خوندن ندارم .. با این همه مشکل مگه میشه درس خوند… من اونقدر گرفتاری و مشکل دارم که دیگه جایی برا درس خوندن نمی مونه… ما بدبختا بدبخت آفریده شدیم و باید همیشه بدبخت بمونیم… ما که نمی تونیم پیشرفت کنیم… قسمت ما اینه دیگه… و هزاران جمله و اما و اگری که فقط و فقط برای فرار از مسؤولیته و توجیح رخوت و تنبلی!!!

ممکنه بگین برو بابا از رو دلخوشی حرف می زنی…

می دونم خیلیا هستند که فقط شعار می دن و واقعاً نمی دونن مشکل و گرفتاری چیه و بنابراین فقط نسخه می پیچن که مشکل چیه، بدبخت خودش مقصره، باید حقش رو بگیره همون جور که ما گرفتیم و هزاران حرف قشنگ بی ارزش دیگه که اونم فقط به خاطر توجیه خودشونه که خدای ناکرده مجبور نشن دست کسی رو بگیرن و خودشون رو به زحمت بندازن…

دوست عزیز من که به هر دلیلی گرفتار مشکلاتی هستی که موجب میشه نتونی خوب تلاش کنی و به آرزوهات برسی، می دونم که خیلی مشکل داری و گرفتاری و متأسفانه امکاناتی در اختیار نداری ولی در عین حال آرزوهای بلند داری که حقته و همین که این آرزوها رو داری نشون می ده که فکر می کنی و می خواهی و در فعل خواستن مشکلی نداری و مشکلت در رفتنه و تو گیرها وپیچ و تاب مشکلاتت گیر کردی و نمی دونی چیکار باید بکنی…

اگه تو مرداب گرفتار هستی، مقصر نیستی و شاید در به وجود اومدن وضعیتی که در اون هستی هیچ تقصیری نداشته ای ولی اگه تو این وضعیت بمونی و هیچ تلاشی برای رهایی از این مرداب نکنی، اون وقته که گرفتار گنداب می شی و فقط و فقط خودت مقصری و بس… تو تلاش خودت رو بکن و از همین حالا و همون جایی که توش واستادی شروع کن، یک قدم بردار، آره یک قدم… همش نشین برنامه های بلند مدت بچینی و کارای بزرگ برا خودت ردیف کنی و در آخر هم هیچ… همین یک قدم رو بردار… خیلی راحت و کوتاه، فقط یک قدم بردار ولی شروع کن… به خدا قدم اول خیلی سخته، بعدش حرکتت مدام روون تر میشه… برای انجام کارهای بزرگ باید با قدم های کوچیک شروع کرد…


همین حالا کتابت رو بردار و فقط یک صفحه، نه فقط یک خط بخون و در فرصت بعدی خط و صفحه ی بعد… و همین جور تا آخر ادامه بده و ببین که چه جوری موقعیت ها رو برا خودت می سازی و شرایط رو ایجاد می کنی…

----------


## dorsa20

فقط به هدف فکر کنید و اینکه با توکل به خدا شروع کنید در حد توانتون بی استرس و خیلی ریلکس خیلی خیلی ریلکس خدام مطمئن باشید کمکتون میکنه

----------


## E.M10

> سلام نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم یه بچه روستاییم امسال کنکور دومم هست چندین ماهه همش میخوام درس بخونم اما نمیشه یا اگرم بشه نمیتونم دوم بیارم شدیدا افسرده شدم و میترسم دیگه برام شده یه مشکل بزرگ شبا تو خواب حرف میزنم ... کل زندگیم داغون شده نمیدونم واقعا باید چیکار کنم باید چجوری بخونم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم که یه رتبه در ح پرستاری دولتی بیارم ... هر روز میام دوازده ساعت برنامه ریزی میکنم اما به زور دو ساعت اول رو میخونم و نمیتونم ادامه بدم... کاملا تمرکزم به هم ریخته .... یکی بهم بگه چیکار کنم خودم مغزم هنگه ... یکی بگه چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم تو این چهار ماه بتونم یه پرستاری دولتی بیارم خودمو نجات بدم برنامه پیشنهادیتون چیه .... خواهش میکنم جواب بدید واقعا شرمندم بابت زدن این تاپیک


استرس از این میاد که میگی وای اگه نشد چی؟
طرف 260 کنکور شده بود سال 91 بدلایلی نتونسته بود بره و 96 می خواد کنکور بده و می گفت خیلی استرس دارم!!!
یک کلام گفتم کارتو انجام بده به نتیجه فکر نکن، گفت اتفاقا مشکلم همینه که هی به نتیجه فکر می کنم.

کنکور یه فیلتره (از نوع مسخرش) خیلی ها مثل خودت استرس دارن که باعث میشه نتیجه معکوس بگیرن.
کنترل استرس تو رو از خیلی ها جلو میندازه.
پیشنهاد: 
رو درسایی که قویتر (نگفتم قوی که بگی هیچی!) هستی وقت بذار.
کنکور خیلیا سیاه لشکرن و نخونده !  میان سرجلسه عده زیادیشون هم حتی زحمت اومدن سر جلسرم به خودشون نمیدن. 
چیزی که دنبالشی دور از دسترس نیست.

----------


## shima1996

این نظر یک نفر تو یک سایتی هست،  که بنظرم انگیزه میده.هم دیر شروع کردن هم نتیجه عالی گرفتن،،،،،،،،‌‌:  :Yahoo (2): جملات من نیست)

نمی خوام مثل همه جوابتو بدم چون خودم هم خیلی دیر شروع کردم اما ناامید نشو راهی هست
اول از همه شاید برات مسخره باشه اما به خودت اعتماد کن و باور کن که میشه
هیچ وقت دیر نیست
برو تو اتاق درو ببند 
یه لیست بنویس که تمام کتاب هایی که باید بخونی
حالا ببین کدوم رو خیلی ضعف داری کدوم رو کمتر و کدوم نتوسط
کلا سه دسته کتاب کن
اگه مدرسه میری کار سختره اما اگه نه پس وقت هست
سخته اما اجباری این راهو خیلی ها رفتن فقط تو نیستی
صبح رو اختصاص بده به درس هایی که خیلی ضعیفی
ظهر دروس متوسط ئ شب که راندمانت پایین درسهای قوی
یادت باشه صبح از ساعت 5 اغاز میشه شب ساعت11 این وسط از 1تا 2 استراحت داری و 7 تا8 
هر درسی رو که میخونی تست بزن
اما عمومی هارو فردا یا پس فردا دیر تر از این نه
هر درس که میخونی بعد از 1 ساعت یه چند دقیقه چشاتو ببند و خودتو آروم کن و دوباره یه بسم الله بگو و شروع
((من خودم تو اسفند شروع کردم و فشار زیادی روم اومد اما ارزش راحتی الانش رو داشت تو می تونی باور کن
من همون سال تهران و رشته مورد علاقم قبول شدم (دانشگاه تهران) فقط همین امروز شروع کن))
تا یادم نرفته بی خیال عید شووو!!!!!!

----------


## Dayi javad

*عمومی بخون ! راحت میشه خوند تو این مدت !

ریاضی آمار و احتمال مثلثات حد و پیوستگی لگاریتم جز صحیح و درجه 2  اگ تونستی مشتقم بخون  !

فیزیک پیش 2 + نوسان بخون و سال اول 

زیست همه رو باید بخونی  !  ! ولی رو پیش 2 و دستگاه های بدن وقت بیشتری بزار !

شیمی دوم و پیش 1 رو حتما بخون !  + مفاهیم کل شیمی ( از خط ویژه استفاده کن )

-------------------

ببین تو چی بخونی چه نخونی این روزا میگذره ! 
چه بخونی چ نخونی کنکور برگزار میشه 

ولی مطمئن باش اگ بخونی ( هر چقد ، کم یا زیاد ) با اینکه نخونی کلی فرق میکنی !


خود نخوندن استرس میاره ! 
تو 4 ماه خوب بخون و به یک رتبه ی معقول و قابل دسترسی فک کن مطمئن باش استرسی هم دیگ ب وجود نمیاد !

تو از نتیجه میترسی چون نخوندی ! 

و حالا ب یک رتبه و رشته ای فک کن که بشه با خوب خوندن ب دستش بیاری

و پرستاری هم تو این مدت میشه قبول شد ( شایدم رشته های بهتری هم بتونی قبول شی ) 


تو 130 روز تقریبا وقت داری 
یکم منطقی فک کن !
120 روز نه اینقد زمان کمی ک نتونی کاری بکنی 

نه اینقد زمان زیادی ک بخوای بازم خوندن امروز و به فرداها حواله کنی !

بخون مطمئن باش همه چی رو ب راه میشه !*

----------


## Navid70

انرژی نداری عزیز من بدنت و ذهنت کشش نداره
جای اینکه فشار بیشتر بیاری تایمتو ببری رو 16 ساعت یه مقدار تفریح کن 
بیخیال کنکور چه فازیه برداشتی؟همیشه وقت هست همیشه میتونی جبران کنی

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


انرژی نداری عزیز من بدنت و ذهنت کشش نداره
جای اینکه فشار بیشتر بیاری تایمتو ببری رو 16 ساعت یه مقدار تفریح کن 
بیخیال کنکور چه فازیه برداشتی؟همیشه وقت هست همیشه میتونی جبران کنی


چه راهنمایی غلطی!!!!تفریح!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## dorsa20

> انرژی نداری عزیز من بدنت و ذهنت کشش نداره
> جای اینکه فشار بیشتر بیاری تایمتو ببری رو 16 ساعت یه مقدار تفریح کن 
> بیخیال کنکور چه فازیه برداشتی؟همیشه وقت هست همیشه میتونی جبران کنی



 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ZAPATA

> انرژی نداری عزیز من بدنت و ذهنت کشش نداره
> جای اینکه فشار بیشتر بیاری تایمتو ببری رو 16 ساعت یه مقدار تفریح کن 
> بیخیال کنکور چه فازیه برداشتی؟همیشه وقت هست همیشه میتونی جبران کنی


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Navid70

> _
> چه راهنمایی غلطی!!!!تفریح!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


شما درست میگی

----------


## vahidz771

یه سر به سایت کانون بزن ببین برای رتبه ای که میخوای چه درصد هایی رو باید بزنی! همیشه هم یه درس میشه نقطه قوتت که من فیزیک رو پیشنهاد میکنم با توجه به اینکه هنوز میشه درصد های بالایی رو کسب کرد ( مثلا شیمی خیلی سخت شده ) .
برای برنانه ریزی خب 12 ساعت مشخصه خیلی ساعت مطالعه ی بالایی هست برای صفر تا عید تمرین کن برسونی تا 8 ساعت ( روزای تعطیل ) و روزای مدرسه 5 ساعت . برنامه اصلی رو بزار برای عید تا کنکور ( باور کن همه ی نتیجه ی این بچه ها بر میگرده با بعد عید ، از دوستام عید تا کنکور خوند تو تجربی 340 شد منطقه سه یکی دیگه که ریاضی هست از عید خوند با تراز 5600 شد 150 منطقه ) توقعتو از خودت پایین نیار که مثلا 10 هزار بخوای ، روی هزار تمرکز کن و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش !
ساعت های مطالعاتی هر درس رو زیاد نزار نهایتا 1.5 ساعت و نیم ساعت استراحت مابین . 
در مورد منابع هم از دوستان تجربی کمک بگیر بهترین منابع رو انتخاب کنی تا تو پروسه زمانی کوتاه بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری ! هیچوقت نگو نمیتونم چون وقتی بگی صد درصد نمیتونی! بگو میتونی بهترین کسی که میتونه آرامش و انگیزه بده خودت هستی داداش گل  :Yahoo (1): 
بعد عید ساعات مطالعاتی رو روی 12 ساعت بچین . اگه با برنامه های آزمون ها نخوندی فکر نمیکنم بتونی برسونی ( البته برنانه گاج فوق العادست و منطقی میتونی باهاش جلو بری ) یکم از آزمون ها فاصله بگیری برای جبرات عقب موندگی بد نیست ، از اون طرف هم میتونی با برنامه آزمون های جامع خودتو برسونی ( تمرکز اصلی تو برنامه ریزیت این باشه که مثلا اردیبهشت باید به آزمون جامع فلان آزمون برسی )
خیلی از بچه ها بعد عید از درس خوندن میفتن به دلایل مختلف ( مثلا الان شاید ساعت ۷ بیدار شه ولی بعد عید تا ۱۰ میخوابه ) همین میشه نقطه قوتت .
موفق باشی انشالله .
پ.ن : الان وقت ساختنه وقت توکل نیست  :Yahoo (1):  توکل باشه واسه نتیجه هر چی اون بالایی صلاح بدونه موفقیته .

----------


## Petrichor

التماس میکنم التماس میکنم !!!
بسه باو خدایی خجالت بکش تو مردی مثلا بازی دختر بودی یه چی  :Yahoo (21): 
تو الان جلوی کنکور کم اوردی پس فردا بری پزشکی ای چیزی اونجا میخوای چیکار کنی  :Yahoo (21): 
این استراحت و اینا هم که میگن همش چرته اصلا خودتو دور نکن از درس خوندن برگشتن سخت تر میشه ! کل کنکور همین بیدار خوابی کشیدن و دردشه که حال میده  :Yahoo (4): 
برو بخون بقیشم بی خیال ...

----------


## .MEHRAD.

اقا منم افسرده شدم ،حوصله م سر رف از بس خوندمو نتیجه نگرفتم ، پوکیدم و.........
منتظر تاپیکای منم با این عنوان باشید :Yahoo (4): 
فعلا چاره ای جز درس نیس باید خوند و خوند و خوند همین البته به روش درستش باید خوند خود من روزی کمش 10 ساعت میخونم ولی ترازم حتی بیستا هم جابه جا نمیشه ولی کسایی هستن با روزی 2 ساعت بهترین نتیجه رو میگیرن تواناییشون بالاس

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> اقا منم افسرده شدم ،حوصله م سر رف از بس خوندمو نتیجه نگرفتم ، پوکیدم و.........
> منتظر تاپیکای منم با این عنوان باشید
> فعلا چاره ای جز درس نیس باید خوند و خوند و خوند همین البته به روش درستش باید خوند خود من روزی کمش 10 ساعت میخونم ولی ترازم حتی بیستا هم جابه جا نمیشه ولی کسایی هستن با روزی 2 ساعت بهترین نتیجه رو میگیرن تواناییشون بالاس


بابا اینایی که میگن با روزی 2 ساعت چرته محضه تو همین انجمنش  کلی رتتبه بر تر هست بورو بپرس. دوست عزیز 10 ساعت برا این بازه زمانی برا تجربی یه ساعت متوسطه سعی کن بیشتر تست بزنی. و تمرکزتم ببر بالا

----------


## fatemeh96

چون دیر شروع کردی حتما حتما باید مبحث حذف کنی
مثه پارسال من اشتباه نکن
چند تا چیز بخون فقط
پزشکی هم که نمیخوای
پس دلیلی نداره همه چیو بخونی 😊

----------


## nasrin-m

یه سریا نمیدونم تو چه حال و هوایی هستن وقتی کسی همچین تاپیکی میزاره ینی واقعا احتیاج به کمک و همدردی داره اما بعضیا بجای راهنمایی و کمک کردن یا انرژی منفی میدن یا هم ایرادی پیدا میکنن طرفو تحقیر کنن در ضمن پسرا تو این دنیا اصلا لازم نمیشه بگن التماس میکنم؟ التماس کردن فقط برا دختراس؟ عجب طرزو سطح فکری....  :Yahoo (105): کاش به جای اینکه کسیو وارد چاه کنیم سعی کنیم طناب کمکمونو به طرفش دراز کنیم نجاتش بدیم :Yahoo (1):  و اینکه شما اقا hamidshams  شما اصلا به اخرش فک نکن و نتیجه ی منفی رو کلا از ذهنت دور کن از الان شروع کنی به خوندن پرستاری سهله رشته ی تاپم میتونی قبول شی اسرتسو از خودت دور کن و از اولش با درسی که برات شیرینه و از اون درس خوشت میاد شروع کن بعدش هر روز یواش یواش درسای دگ رو بهش اضافه کن و با  ارامش بدون خلل فکری بخون تا اخرش... و اینکه اگرم حرف منفی شنیدی و بهت گفتن نه تو نمیتونی تو در عوضش انرژیتو زیاد کن تو دلت بگو میتونم دارم براتون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):  موفق باشی :Y (689):

----------


## Healer

داداش نگران نباش 
نمیدونم حکمتش چیه اما زدن عمومیا تو کنکور تاثیرش از اختصاصی کم کم داره بیشتر میشه 
اینو از کارنامه دوستام میگم که اونی که عمومیش بیشتره رتبه اش خیلی بهتر از اونیکه اختصاصیش بیشتره 
پس عمومیا رو جدی بگیر
زبان فارسی مبحث تکواط و شمارش صفت اینا رو بحذف 
فقط انواع ویرایشو با ارکان جمله بخون
عربی خواستی معتلاتو بحذف

اختصاصی نمیدونم پرستاری زیر گروه چنده اگه زمین درصد داره توش فقط در حد ابتدایی ترم اول پیش رو بخون که کلی رتبه تو بهتر میکنه 
ریاضی که انتخابی کار کن مثلا فصل های راحتو مثل آمار و ماتریس و...

زیست بیا گیاه یا ژنتیک رو حذف کامل کن اما بقیه شو خوب بخون براش از الان وقت هست 
فیزیک که پیش2 رو بخون (البته این نظر خیلیاست که پیش2 راحته من بخوام مبحثی از فیزیکو حذف کنم خودم همین پیش2 رو میحذفم ) با فیزیک اول و فصل 3و4 سوم +فصل 3و4 پیش
شیمی مسائل اسید باز و مسائل محلول هارو بحذف البته حفظیاشونو بخونا 

بیشتر تست کنکور بزن 
تست تالیفی جز واسه زیست و دینی بیخیالش 
اکثر سوالات کنکور تکرارین  :Yahoo (1): 

نگرانم نباش از الان واسه پزشکیم وقت هست  :Yahoo (1): 
فقط تلاش کن

----------


## kurdish boy

مشکلی نیس رفیق چهار ماه مونده میدونی تو چهار ماه میشه همه دورسو یه دور خوند بهت توصیه میکنم تو زیست بدن انسانو بخون با پیش دو از الان گیاهی و ژنتیک رو بحذف کلا این فصول زیستو بخون: دوم فصل سه تا هشت ، سوم فصل یک تا چهار با فصل یازده ، پیش دو کلا اگه وقت کردی پیش یکو هم بخون ، حالا برسیم به شیمی ،شیمی دومو با  پیش یک و فصل دو سال سوم بخون اگه بیشتر وقت کردی میتونی قسمت حفظی محلول ها و الکتروشیمی رو بخونی ،حالا فیزیک اغا برو پیش دو و فصل سه و چهار فیزیک سه   و پنجو شش دومو بخون ، حالا ریاضی از الان ترکیباتو حذف کن برو ماتریسو و امار و دنباله رو بخون اول از فصول اسون شروع کن بعد اینا برو سراغ احتمال و کاربرد مشتق و لیمیت و تابع همینا کافیه مشتق هم حتما اهنگ تغییر مشتق و خطوط مماس و مشتق گیری رو بخون تو مشتق توابع زنجیره ای و مشتق تابع ضمنی رو حذف کن امکان تکرارشون کمه ، ادبیات رو از موج ازمون و عربی و دینی رو از رو خط ویژه بخون زبان هم فیل شیمی . هر وقت حوصله ت سر رفت هرکاری دوس داشتی بکن مثل نگاه به یه فیلم رفتن به پارک و.. البته بیش از دو ساعت نباشه این تفریحات در کل .never give up🍭

----------


## Mojgan*M

هر چی بودو همه گفتن هیچی تازه نموند ک بگم :  دی
ولی یچی که هست میخوای از هر تایمی شروع کنی بخونی 4-5-6 ساعت ب خودت قول نده ک بخونی خودتو مجبور کن یعنی همین که ذهنت خواست بگه وای اینا چیه مذخرفن خسته شدم و اینا ساکتش کن باز بخون اصن راه نده ب این حرفا
فقط بخون ( خودمم اوایل فقط با همین راها اومدم ب درس : )) )
ب نشدنم اصلن فک نکن ک امکان نداره بخونی نشه  :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشی

----------


## hadiseh173

سلام

بنظرم زیست رو که همش بخونید برنامه بریز...و در کل بهتره با کنکوریای سال قبل مشورت کنی..
یا همون آقای دکتر تارم هم خوبه راهنماییشون...مصاحبشون و آیدیشون هست تو این پست های تانجمن..امیدوارم موفق باشین

----------


## khansar

دوست عزیز خیییییلی کنکور رو سخت می گیریم این  ترسا علتش اینه برو  سوالای 95 رو یه نگاه بنداز میفهمی انقدام سخت نیست

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> دوست عزیز خیییییلی کنکور رو سخت می گیریم این  ترسا علتش اینه برو  سوالای 95 رو یه نگاه بنداز میفهمی انقدام سخت نیست


دقیقا همینجوره , کنکور رو بیشتر این شرکت های تولید محصولات آموزشی گنده کردن تا بتونن محصولاتشونو بیشتر بفروشن وگرنه واقعا یه درسی مثل زبان رو اگه برید نگاه کنید فرق خیلی زیادی با امتحان نهایی ک میدیم نداره !  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## meyc93

آقا من راهنمایی همه ی بچه هارو تقریبا یه نیم نگاهی انداختم....
واقعا همه چیو گفتن(دمشون گرم) ،چیز جدیدی نمیمونه که من یا بقیه بگن...

به نطرم چند بار این توصیه ها رو بخون و بعدش دیگه فقط عمل کن
ان شاالله که موفق میشی.

----------


## TheBadCat

الان خیلی به کنکور فکر نکن، زمان خیلی هم کم نیست.
این هفته یه حجم معقولی از مطالب، ترجیحا اون مطالبی که دوست داری رو انتخاب کن و شروع کن به خوندن به ساعت مطالعه جهت وزش باد و تانژانت پرتو نور تابیده به کتاب هم خیلی توجه نکن!
همون سوال های 95 رو هم یه تگاه بنداز آسون تر از چیزیه که فکر میکنی.

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

فقط بخون و به حواشی توجه نکن..البته بابرنامه پیش برو..موفق باشی...حواشی کنکورسخت ترازخود کنکوره

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirsarab


دقیقا همینجوره , کنکور رو بیشتر این شرکت های تولید محصولات آموزشی گنده کردن تا بتونن محصولاتشونو بیشتر بفروشن وگرنه واقعا یه درسی مثل زبان رو اگه برید نگاه کنید فرق خیلی زیادی با امتحان نهایی ک میدیم نداره ! 


زبان یعنی سخت نیس من زبان رو گذاسته بودم 20 یعنی میشه بالای 50 زد؟_

----------


## iran-king

اولین گام تو موفقیت قبول تمام مسئولیت زندگیته
.یه اراده و  یه تلقین با تلفیق انرژی مثبت
یه یا خدا بگو ...و داد بزن میخوام از امروز دوباره استارت بزنم.

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> _
> زبان یعنی سخت نیس من زبان رو گذاسته بودم 20 یعنی میشه بالای 50 زد؟_


ببینید حدود 50 درصد زبان کلوز و درک مطلب هست و 50 درصد دیگه هم لغت و گرامر اگه بتونید تکنیک های ریدینگ و زدن تست های درک مطلب رو یاد بگیرید قول میدم راحت بتونید بالای 50 بزنید .

----------


## Lovelife

امروز تو یه سایتی نوشته بود خرما واسه افسردگی خوبه

----------


## halsey

*سلام، اولا نا امید نباش همیشه یه راهی وجود داره
2، بعنوان یک دوست یا یک خواهر بهت توصیه میکنم ارتباطت رو خدا قویتر کنی شاید فکر کنی ربطی نداره ولی بهت قول میدم نمازتو که سروقتش بخونی هم اطمینان خاطر داری هم یاش کل وجودتو فرا نمیگیره هم منظم میشی
، پرستاری دولتی از الان میشه،بشرطی که واقعا بخونی نه اینکه خودتو گول بزنی کافیه از هر قسمت یک جاهایی رو انتخاب کنی و بخونی و با اقا ارمیاهم موافقم به عمومیا دقت فراوان کن سعی عالی بخونی
موفق باشی،روح یک انسان ارزش والایی داره؛ نکشش*

----------


## zahra777

سلام استارتر
لطفا برو و درصد بچه های تجربی رو در کنکور پارسال ببین خودت می فهی صفر هم که باشی میتونی خودتو برسونی خیلی زود

----------


## Mahan-T

> سلام نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم یه بچه روستاییم امسال کنکور دومم هست چندین ماهه همش میخوام درس بخونم اما نمیشه یا اگرم بشه نمیتونم دوم بیارم شدیدا افسرده شدم و میترسم دیگه برام شده یه مشکل بزرگ شبا تو خواب حرف میزنم ... کل زندگیم داغون شده نمیدونم واقعا باید چیکار کنم باید چجوری بخونم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم که یه رتبه در ح پرستاری دولتی بیارم ... هر روز میام دوازده ساعت برنامه ریزی میکنم اما به زور دو ساعت اول رو میخونم و نمیتونم ادامه بدم... کاملا تمرکزم به هم ریخته .... یکی بهم بگه چیکار کنم خودم مغزم هنگه ... یکی بگه چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم تو این چهار ماه بتونم یه پرستاری دولتی بیارم خودمو نجات بدم برنامه پیشنهادیتون چیه .... خواهش میکنم جواب بدید واقعا شرمندم بابت زدن این تاپیک



سلام به نظرم اول ببينيد براي رسيدن به هدفتون چه درصدايي نياز هست  بعد   طبق همون مباحثي  رو مشخص كنيد وتا كنكور خوب روي اونا مسلط شين. از سايت   آلا هم براي مباحثي كه ميخواين  بخونيد استفاده كنيد به نظرم اينجوري ياد   گيريتون بهتر انجام ميشه .

----------


## vahidz771

تا 70 راحت میشه زد اگه مشکل زمان تو تست نداشته باشید :Yahoo (50):

----------


## SkyWalker313

من  95 رو 80 زدم :Yahoo (21): 
زبان چرا انقد برا ملت سخت به نظر میاد؟ راحته به خدا

----------

